# Feasibility of migrating to Canada with the current status



## horizontalworld91 (Aug 6, 2018)

Hi guys,

I am looking extensively into migrating to Canada at the moment because of uncertainty with emigrating to Australia. I've worked towards my Australian PR with tremendous effort for the last 14 years including, taking PTE for more than 20 times to get 80s+, working & studying full time to pay for the tuition fee, working really hard in several companies to secure my company sponsorships and now saving money to prepare for NAATI CCL.

Despite all these efforts, due to unfortunate timing with submitting my visa application (EOI submitted on 24/4/2019 with 75 points), it is uncertain to guarantee my future in Australia.

I heard from colleagues and news regarding the new arising migration opportunity to Canada, and I do not want to miss it.

To give you a brief detail of myself.

Age: 27
Bachelor of Computer Science: 3+ years
Diploma of IT: 1 year
Work Experience: Around three years but I can ensure + 2 years experience
IELTS: R-8, L-8, S-7, W-6.5 (Going to work hard on this)
Single (Separated)

I used the Comprehensive Ranking System to measure the migration points according to my current status, and I can score 390. However, it seems like I can score 440 if I score 7s in IELTS general and can score more if I can prove three years of work experience.

My questions are:

- How do you check the current points cut for Express Entry? In comparison, Australian immigration posts https://immi.homeaffairs.gov.au/visas/working-in-australia/skillselect/invitation-rounds
- Are there any sites or people estimate the points for each invitation round? In comparison, Australian migration has Iscah migration, which is relatively reliable when it comes to predictions
- Who verifies my work experience in Candian migration? What are the requirements that they ask?
- Finally, if I apply for Express Entry (e.g. with 390), how long do I have to wait and can I even get an invitation?
- Which website is the biggest forum in terms of Canada migration?


I may ask various follow-up questions as the thread gets bigger.

Thanks in advance =)


----------

